
Two teenagers shot in Seattle's Chop autonomous zone - apta
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53224445
======
caryd
What a horrible article. Doesn't mention the murderer, the reasoning, and the
president "threatened to take back the city"? What a joke. They are committing
a crime. Serving justice isn't taking anything.

